# Fulfilling Sex



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, so I've been trying to sort out my thoughts for a while now before making this post, but the more I think, the more jumbled by thoughts become. 

Basically, here's the gist: my husband and I are going through a bit of a trial phase right now. Relationally, things have been tense, but a conversation last night that went very well, lead to us having sex...and that got me thinking. 

I've been having issues with UTI's. I'm pretty sure they're mostly under control now, having finally gotten the right antibiotic, but I've noticed that my mentality is different regarding intercourse. Being off the pill has also helped my sex drive, so we're having sex more frequently, but I find myself wondering...is our sex life fulfilling to him?

My mentality has changed in that I'm not so much focused on the actual sex or intimacy. I'm kind of...well, paranoid. Anything that seems remotely connected to causing a UTI, I'm just not open for. Which is too bad, because it's kind of cut off one of my favorite positions. 

For me, I don't even always have to orgasm to feel fulfilled. My husband isn't the type to satisfy me first, and I don't particularly enjoy asking for oral. We sort of just go with whatever we feel like at the moment. I do orgasm through PIV but only in one particular position, and not every time. But, like I said, I don't _need_ an orgasm to feel fulfilled and connected afterward. 

Reading on this forum I've noticed that it seems like what fulfills men is newness in the bedroom; trying different positions frequently, breaking up the routine, breaking out of vanilla sex into more risque things, etc. So, is this generally true for men? Or is sex fulfilling so long as your wife participates? I'm asking because I really want our sex life to fulfill him, not just satisfy him. And I know, only he can really answer this question, but frankly, I've been asking him so many questions that I'd like this one to just _happen_. If the general consensus here is that newness in the bedroom attributes to fulfillment, then I'll just up and try something new on him. I doubt he would complain.  And if not, if it's generally that men just enjoy a wife who participates, I'll focus on that and see how he reacts. And if bringing him sexual fulfillment causes another UTI, oh freaking well. I'd rather have a mutually fulfilling sex life and have reoccurring UTI's than miss out on such a wonderful part of the relationship.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

You've been around the block here enough times to know the answers you're going to get here.

If you want to know what he thinks, the only person to ask is him, not us. 

If you want to try something new in the bedroom, knock yourself out. Most men won't complain, and most of those here would love it. Of course, since it's mostly the HD types who hang out here regularly, we're not exactly a representative sample.

So quit pissing off the rest of us who don't have wives who are so compliant.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

OP, the best thing you can do is to have a direct convo with your husband and not beat around the bush :rofl: (sorry, couldn't resist). Seriously, talk to him and get his input.

As you may have noticed, I don't have maximum variety in my sex life, but I enjoy my sex life overall. For the most part, I'm fulfilled. But if I had to choose between a lot of variety or a lot of interaction from my wife, I'd choose an active participant over variety 10 times out of 10. This is just for example and I realize that what I wrote above is NOT an either/or proposition. All I'm trying to point out is that active participation is much more desirable than inactivity with multiple positions.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll second what Cletus said. I can answer what works for _me_ but I'm not your husband (lucky bastard he is). 

For me it's all about enthusiasm. Wanting to be wanted is what is the most fulfilling for me. I also really like knowing my wife is satisfied and fulfilled, so I already know my answer is different from your husband's.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Alrighty then. 

My intention certainly wasn't to upset anyone. Sorry if I did.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> And I know, only he can really answer this question, but frankly, I've been asking him so many questions that I'd like this one to just _happen_.


The answer is that it varies.
Sometimes,two people who have sex regularly develop sexual chemistry.
When there's that chemistry, they just go with the flow.
The temperature in the bedroom chamber tends to vary from time to time.
Even when its just " warm" it can be satisfying because there's that chemistry.
When its smoking hot it satisfies too because of that same chemistry.
The most important thing is not just newness,different positions and so forth ,but the chemistry between both people that sets the temperature in the bedroom chamber.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Alrighty then.
> 
> My intention certainly wasn't to upset anyone. Sorry if I did.


Pretty sure it was tongue in cheek...


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Active passionate participation is the cornerstone. From there variety is good, but not just positions. Lingerie, short skirts, booty shorts, general stripper wear, light role play, telling me a fantasy story, DIRTY TALK, are things that can make it less ordinary. I can tell you things I was not into 5 or 15 years ago really work for me now. People change, so just because it didn't work in the past does not mean it might not work now. Don't take anything that you are comfortable with off the table.

Back many moons ago when I was young a girlfriend started some dirty talk and I was shocked by it and it was a complete turn off. I think my reaction stunted her creativity and things went downhill after a year. My wife of 20 years would use it a little, but it has exploded in the past 7 years and is great. We now just need a bigger vocabulary. I think I was conditioned that that kind of thing was disrespectful. As I have mentioned before she can get going so much it would make a porn star blush. Seriously. 

Just don't push to much to fast. There is comfort in familiarity.

Your UTI problem needs to be addressed and not by just by your doc. Antibiotics are a lifesaver but totally screw up your internal balance. You need to actively try to restore it and use frequent high quality probiotics during and for a long time after you finish treatment. If you have a Whole Foods nearby they have some good stuff. Just having some yogurt is not enough. Fermented foods are important also. My wife went on an elimination diet for about six weeks and it made the world of difference for her. She starved that yeast out. No more yeast infections or UTIs for about a year UNTIL we invoked the "Candy Tax" after Halloween this year. Big mistake. A few weeks later the yeast infections started back up and I have been picking up a bug every other week.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Alrighty then.
> 
> My intention certainly wasn't to upset anyone. Sorry if I did.


You most definitely didn't upset me. You asked a question and I'm trying to answer it the best I can. Because of what you said, I think your husband and I are quite a bit different.

It sounds like you may have a higher drive than your husband. Unfortunately we don't get men with a lower drive to visit here to help you.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> My mentality has changed in that I'm not so much focused on the actual sex or intimacy. I'm kind of...well, paranoid. Anything that seems remotely connected to causing a UTI, I'm just not open for. Which is too bad, because it's kind of cut off one of my favorite positions.
> 
> For me, I don't even always have to orgasm to feel fulfilled. *My husband isn't the type to satisfy me first, and I don't particularly enjoy asking for oral. *


Oral is natural. He may not know you like it. If you're insecure about it then you may not know how much you would like it either. But more importantly, some positions are not very comfortable if you just jump straight to them. if you want to start trying new things then him doing oral first would help to get your body ready. I think even the uterus moves when highly excited which help in some positions.


----------



## smethjoso (Jan 6, 2013)

You've been around the block here enough times to know the answers you're going to get here.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Try not to over think it, it's sex, it's supposed to fun. I know I have over thought and the results were predictably poor. I think it's more of a guy problem but still.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

New, risque, really risque, be a really really dirty girl. Most men will love it!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> New, risque, really risque, be a really really dirty girl. Most men will love it!


Yes I would have to agree with the above. We all enjoy our spouses as the wife , mother and best friend in front of the world to see however ............ behind close doors ummmmmm I much prefer the naughty , naughty ....... " uninhibited " woman in bed !!!!!!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

This may be a silly question...but what kind of foods should I be eating? Probiotic...I'll do some research.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> This may be a silly question...but what kind of foods should I be eating? Probiotic...I'll do some research.


Keep blood sugar down. Yeast thrives off of sugar.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Created2Write said*:
> 
> Reading on this forum I've noticed that it seems like what fulfills men is newness in the bedroom; trying different positions frequently, breaking up the routine, breaking out of vanilla sex into more risque things, etc.


 My husband is a strange one...he's never cared about any of this... so long as I was beaming from an orgasm/ had my fireworks ... he'd do vanilla till he hit dirt....totally fulfilled in that... a simple man he is.

It was ME who shook it up & introduced new positions / more spice / more flirting... more lots of things. 

My







- a passion to BE THERE is all he has ever needed from me. He was never one to ask for more....he just wanted more of IT. 



> So, is this generally true for men? Or is sex fulfilling so long as your wife participates?


 Mine would feel a little empty if he felt I was JUST pleasing him / participating... he would even forgo a romp till I was "feeling it" ~ thirsty for it... that is just how he is wired...he wants to feel my passion for him, my desire = his fulfillment ... in my kiss, in my receptiveness to his touch, a rising excitement.

I feel the spirit written in this write up can inspire every wife -and yet capture what MEN truly want from their wives as well....especially the lines nearing the end....speaking of







&







.....



> *Sex is* desiring him every time you look at him. Needing him to fill that wonderful yearning deep inside you that needs filling & to die for.* Sex is *having breasts that ached to be touched & loved & you can not live without it. *Sex is* waking him up in the middle of the night as you need him & want him & then you find that he wants you just as much & you make love for an hour & get up & have coffee & wonder where the years have gone. *Sex is* finding the thrill after years of a man that can still make you scream & turn you to mush. *Sex is* turning him into a crazy man who wants you more than his own life.
> 
> Now. *Love is *being able to see some fault in your lover but shutting your mouth for the good of a marriage. *Love is* having to give & take in a marriage. Learning where to stop an argument when it is not important to win. Winning sometimes can be losing. *Love is* being able to find in that precious other the boy in the man that you fell in love when you 1st married. *Love is* being able to go to the sexiest side of you & turn that man into mush after all these years. *Love is *being able to hear from your lover that if you die first he will follow you as he cannot live without you .* Love is* the sunshine in the morning when it is cloudy out but seeing him next to you makes your world.
> 
> *Love is* being able to say screwing & not being embarrassed plus any other really dirty word in the bedroom as he loves it. The dirtier the better as we all know that ladies do not talk dirty with those wonderful words but we also know as ladies that when we enter our bedroom to our precious that we leave the lady at the door. We then turn into his sex siren. As hot & as sensual as can be. And then we all know that when we leave that bedroom we again pick up the lady. All us ladies must have the two faces of Eve. This makes for a very very fullfilling marriage, full of intimacy and Love. A man would never stray if he had this.


Hope you don't mind me answering Created2write.... as I said in your last thread... he just isn't the writer, but I know him & what he would say like the back of my hand.

But how very TRUE... every man is different, I'd say the vast majority - the more Alpha, depending on his Lover Style... they'd feel like they died & went to Heaven with more Erotic novelty & enthusiastic variety from their wives & most especially if they are of the Erotic Lover Style..

Great book for every wife...







Passionista: The Empowered Woman's Guide to Pleasuring a Man:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I've had about 5 UTI's in 11 months. They are a pain in the you know what. I went to a Urologist finally because I had never had them before. Basically he said that age is one factor, hormones etc. The other thing was to be very careful during sex that fingers don't go in one area, then go to the other area (catch my drift), some women are really sensitive with that. You can take a certain antibiotic either before or after sex, it's one dosage and it prevents one from happening. Yeast infections are a whole other story though, and some women are just prone to them I think.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> This may be a silly question...but what kind of foods should I be eating? Probiotic...I'll do some research.


100% pure Cranberry Juices.[ My favourite is Ocean Spray ]


1 tbsp of Apple cider Vinegar mixed with 1 glass of water every morning.

Helps keep th eph balance normal and a clean the urinary tract.

Like thundarr said, stay off the heavy sugary juices. Drink only fresh fruit juices. No sodas.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

You can also get cranberry tablets. The Candida Diet is supposed to starve all the yeast out of your system but it's full on. 

Lots of UTIs can lead to kidney damage too, so I hope you can find a good solution soon.


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a very good response. Keep him guessing and he'll definitely be more into it. Your husband is lucky to have you - sounds like you really understand the importance of sex to a fulfilling marriage. 



Stonewall said:


> New, risque, really risque, be a really really dirty girl. Most men will love it!


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

Do whatever you do with ENTHUSIASM.

Look into his eyes and talk to him about about wanting to please him.

Tell him what pleases you...and coo.

Try to imagine some visuals for him, almost like a movie director. A reflection in a mirror, a hazy candlelit setting, a fabric that drapes over you and teases his eyes.

Smile, have fun and let him know you are happy to be connecting with him.

Learn to read him so you can edge him and back off. You can extend your time together and finish with an explosion. 

If he works out and is proud of his body show a little admiration for his efforts by probing him with your hands.

Use ANTICIPATON to your best advantage. Everything is better when we have been looking forward to it. Make some promises and follow through. My wife is kind of a prude but the first time she ever really acknowledged my texts is when I laid things out step by step and then created the exact scenario.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for all of the suggestions in regards to sex and the UTI's. I saw a urologist and he said that I seemed normal. The crazy thing, is with my urine the tests all came back negative. The only reason I know I had my last one is that they finally did a culture on my sample and, sure enough, it came back positive and they'd given me the wrong antibiotic. So, hopefully they got it right this time. I'm hoping that the last few UTI's were because they didn't culture my urine, and so I didn't have a strong enough antibiotic. 

But, I'm taking cranberry supplements...Nature's Bounty has one. Each pill has 4,200mg of cranberries, and each serving is two capsules. I take two pills three times a day, and I drink at least two liters of water. I don't like cranberry juice. I don't drink soda. Haven't for a long time. I stay away from coffee, unless it's decaf, and the tea I drink is usually decaf as well. And I don't add sugar to my tea. 

I looked up top ten probiotic foods to eat, and the number one listed was yogurt. I look for yogurt that doesn't have any high fructose corn syrup and eat some once a day. I've been feeling much better down there. I think I might go and see the urologist again, just in case.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Created2Write,

All of those bacteria free "uti's" you are getting could actually be chronic cystitis, also known as interstitial cystitis or "ic". Antibiotics typically don't work on ic, as it is does not typically have a bacterial cause, and urinetest are typically negative. If you haven't brought it up with your doctor, or she hasn't brought it up with you, it would be a good idea to talk about it. There are lots of treatment options but no one specefic cure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband is a strange one...he's never cared about any of this... so long as I was beaming from an orgasm/ had my fireworks ... he'd do vanilla till he hit dirt....totally fulfilled in that... a simple man he is.
> 
> It was ME who shook it up & introduced new positions / more spice / more flirting... more lots of things.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong. Enthusiasm is absolutely the most important part but oh my god how I love it when she is a nasty little girl my my my..... roarrrrrrrr!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Yes I would have to agree with the above. We all enjoy our spouses as the wife , mother and best friend in front of the world to see however ............ behind close doors ummmmmm I much prefer the naughty , naughty ....... " uninhibited " woman in bed !!!!!!


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Pretty sure it was tongue in cheek...


The tongue was certainly in _something_.

(Sorry, I've been drinking.)


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> And if bringing him sexual fulfillment causes another UTI, oh freaking well. I'd rather have a mutually fulfilling sex life and have reoccurring UTI's than miss out on such a wonderful part of the relationship.


This doesn't answer your question directly, but it may help: pure cranberry (NOT the sweetened fruit ****tail drinks, but pure undiluted juice) is very effective for preventing UTI's. I drink a shot of it (diluted in water) regularly. Some people don't like the taste very much, but I find it refreshing. And it seems to make a difference

But maybe you knew this already?

Edited to add: just saw all the other posts with the same advice. (Note to self: read before writing)


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Can you get one of these http://www.easiyo.com/index.html? It makes the best, freshest yoghurt, unless you're going to make it fully yourself from milk and a starter. Cheap and super easy too.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> New, risque, really risque, be a really really dirty girl. Most men will love it!


:iagree:


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Reading on this forum I've noticed that it seems like what fulfills men is newness in the bedroom; trying different positions frequently, breaking up the routine, breaking out of vanilla sex into more risque things, etc. So, is this generally true for men?


I can't answer for your husband, but for me? Yes. I like to be adventurous in the bedroom, and repetition bores me. If my wife and I had to do missionary all the time, I'd be bored to tears. In addition, I like it when she brings something different to a session: an idea, a new position, lingerie, etc. Variety is the spice of life, as they say. If she's just going to be a willing participant and lay there like a bump on a log, well, I have a Fleshlight and an active imagination that can do better.

Sorry about your UTI issues. Hopefully, you find a way to work around this and still have a satisfying sex life. Sometimes, life kicks you in the ass in the bedroom. For me, my wife has TMJ and can't do the doggiestyle position because the penetration is too deep. I'd love to be able to have her turn around, stick it out and allow me to pound away, but I digress... 

BTW, if that's you in your avatar, you're a cutie.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> I'll agree with Larry- show passion for what you are engaged in. For me, that's what is the biggest turn on. Pitty sex, or even just "wifely duty sex" is a turn off.


More than ever, I want my wife to enjoy the act, whatever we do. One time just recently, she said she wanted to please me and at the same time she wasn't really in to it at all. She has no passion. Thats what I am after. 

It seems like she will give me all the sex I want and she will just lay there. I don't want the "duty" sex and definately not the pity sex. Why bother.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there a chance you could have a wheat/gluten intolerence?


You can get acidophilus/probiotics in a capsule form. You may need more that what is in yogurt.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I apologize for not reading the full thread. I noticed someone said you might be helped by someone who has a low drive. I was accused of this. There is nothing you will be able to do, in my opinion, to change his desire. He has to do it. It is not you. You are not doing anything wrong. You are doing all you can. It is him.

Many times I was fine with my sex life during my marriage. It all changed when she changed. I didn't grow with her. She found help from others to support her opinion. That is fine. It is her. It is what she wanted. It was not good for our relationship. I needed to change at a similar rate and in a similar or mirrored way so that we could relate to each other. 

If he has been checked by doctors and nothing is wrong, he may be depressed. He may feel he is not longer needed. He may feel he is no longer good enough for you, etc. My point is, he needs to address his issues. He may not even know he has an issue. He may not know what is wrong. He just knows he is having trouble. He may even want to blame you. 

Sure, the issue may revolve around you because you are married, but it is not your fault. How do you get him to turn around? He has to feel better about himself. He has to feel more attractive. You can't show him. He has to know he is attractive. I think it takes counseling. Others will have a different opinion. 

I had to give my opinion. I get the impression you are at a crossroads and don't know what to do. Obviously, I'm not a counselor. It's just my opinion. I hope you can get something from it. You have to do what's best for yourself and your marriage if you want to keep it. Only you can decide what to do.

I am sure any of the things suggested about looking more sexy and doing different things would work if the only problem was he needed visual or physical stimulus. It seems like you have already tried a bunch of things and they are not working. That is why I am trying to suggest a different solution. Good luck. I hope you both find what you are looking for.


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

Two things. 

1) You sound like a good wife. Don't overthink it. 

2) Because you sound like a good wife. You have in my mind several ways to approach this. 

#Just flat out attack him. Be aggressive and assertive. No holds barred. (Show passion like that first time it was so good it was explosive.) 
#Tell him you want to improve your sex life. Ask for constructive helpful tips and advice.

After doing this (or for fun do both in any order) do not become offended or hurt by his response. If there is an area of improvement. Work on it. If not, you are good to go.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

As others have said, don't over think this.you say your husband is satisfied but you worry if he is fulfilled whatever that is. And if somehow you knew he was fulfilled would you then wonder, "but is he truly happy" or something else that will keep you feeling you are not doing something right. To quote someone who knows better, No! Try not. Do, or do not. There is no try.

--YODA, Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back

And you are probably saying, "well! That doesn't tell me what to do! ". Exactly, none of. Us are your husband. Touch him in a new place in a new way and if he responds positively, do some more. If he doesn't respond, try something else.

Focus on your husband and the moment with him and go with that moment.


----------



## librarydragon (Aug 20, 2011)

I can share a little advice as another female with the dreaded UTI problem...the more frequent the sex, the more often the UTI.

Buy a GOOD female probiotic supplement. Take it religiously, and by the handful at the first twinge of a flare-up. Buy Oil of Oregano concentrate. Follow same advice as above. It clears up pretty much anything!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

coupdegrace said:


> I can't answer for your husband, but for me? Yes. I like to be adventurous in the bedroom, and repetition bores me. If my wife and I had to do missionary all the time, I'd be bored to tears. In addition, I like it when she brings something different to a session: an idea, a new position, lingerie, etc. Variety is the spice of life, as they say. If she's just going to be a willing participant and lay there like a bump on a log, well, I have a Fleshlight and an active imagination that can do better.
> 
> Sorry about your UTI issues. Hopefully, you find a way to work around this and still have a satisfying sex life. Sometimes, life kicks you in the ass in the bedroom. For me, my wife has TMJ and can't do the doggiestyle position because the penetration is too deep. I'd love to be able to have her turn around, stick it out and allow me to pound away, but I digress...


Thanks. It really is awful, but my urologist told me that if I get another he'll put me on an antibiotic I can take after sex each time so there are options. And so far I've been feeling perfectly normal, which is quite different than the infection before the last one.



> BTW, if that's you in your avatar, you're a cutie.


It is me, and thank you.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

My wife was pulled aside by her mother before marriage and told that if she wanted to avoid UTIs, she should be sure to urinate after sex each and every time. 

She does this religiously, and has only had a couple over 3 decades. Not exactly a double blind study, but I thought I should at least pass it on. Insofar as a UTI might be a side effect of unwanted bacteria traveling up the UT, it at least passes the sniff test.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Cletus said:


> My wife was pulled aside by her mother before marriage and told that if she wanted to avoid UTIs, she should be sure to urinate after sex each and every time.
> 
> She does this religiously, and has only had a couple over 3 decades. Not exactly a double blind study, but I thought I should at least pass it on. Insofar as a UTI might be a side effect of unwanted bacteria traveling up the UT, it at least passes the sniff test.


This just makes sense. Like washing your hands.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it probably has a lot to do with your general health and immune system.

I've never worried about the urinating-after-sex thing and I've had maybe 2 UTIs. I'm not saying it won't help, just that it may not be related.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Lyris said:


> I think it probably has a lot to do with your general health and immune system.
> 
> I've never worried about the urinating-after-sex thing and I've had maybe 2 UTIs. I'm not saying it won't help, just that it may not be related.


Agree I don't do this and I've never had an uti. Ever. I'm 46 and been married 21 years.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Cletus said:


> My wife was pulled aside by her mother before marriage and told that if she wanted to avoid UTIs, she should be sure to urinate after sex each and every time.
> 
> She does this religiously, and has only had a couple over 3 decades. Not exactly a double blind study, but I thought I should at least pass it on. Insofar as a UTI might be a side effect of unwanted bacteria traveling up the UT, it at least passes the sniff test.


:iagree:
My wife does the exact , same thing.
Been 17 years and she NEVER had any UTI's.
Never even had yeast infection either. 
Pap smear results were always clean.

From what I've heard and read from some practitioners , a lot of these and other types of bacteria thrive when the body's PH balance is off.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Agree I don't do this and I've never had an uti. Ever. I'm 46 and been married 21 years.


I don't do it either, and I've NEVER had a UTI.

Does that invalidate the advice for someone who is clearly susceptible to them?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I don't do it either, and I've NEVER had a UTI.
> 
> Does that invalidate the advice for someone who is clearly susceptible to them?


Exactly what I was thinking. It won't hurt and it might help therefore it's something to try. There is a possibility that peeing after sex helps some people from getting uti so if discounting the notion makes C2W decide not to try it then there's negative consequences to discounting it. I still think it's logical that it would help. Some doctors say this but not all.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I definitely urinate after having sex every time. 

Well, I have been feeling normal since being off of the antibiotic. The time before last, even after coming off of a seven day antibiotic, I felt a lot of urethral sensitivity. It died down after a couple weeks, and then about three weeks later I got another UTI. Since this last antibiotic(which was different than the others), I have felt totally normal. I've stopped taking baths altogether, which may have been what caused the last one. So, we'll see what happens from here.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Keep up those probiotics! Antibiotics wreak havoc, you don't want to get rid of the UTI finally and knock yourself out of the running with a raging case of thrush.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

For me, what's rings my bell, if my wife was in the mood more, say 3 - 4x a week, I can live with that and not 1 - 2x a month. Sex to me gets rid of life's stress and bonds me to her more than any words can ever do. We men are built on testosterone so we need to get it out of our systems and often. Talking dirty, different positions, her taking the sexual initiative, anytime, anyplace, anywhere would do it for me and of course taking care of herself, not needing to lose a lot of weight.

You are definitely a great wife, no issues there and take the initiative and do crazy things without asking. For me, that would blow my mind....


----------

